# Aion News - Damagemeter goes Aion



## Paradiso (28. September 2010)

Wahrscheinlich werden nun erstmal viele Leute den Protest des Jahres anfangen, wenn Sie folgendes lesen.
Doch es ist so. *Aion hat ein Damage-Meter Addon.

*Das Addon, was ich euch in dieser News kurz Vorstellen möchte ist schon was älter, doch erst heute ist es mir
vor die Augen bzw. auf den Bildschirm gekommen. Es handelt sich um ein Damage-Meter-Addon schlechthin.

Leute die schonmal World of Warcraft gespielt haben werden wohl wissen, was mit einem Damage-Meter gemeint ist.
Es handelt sich hierbei um eine Anzeige, die einem zeigt wie viele Schaden von jedem in der Gruppe gemacht wurde.
Natürlich kann man es auch Solo benutzen, um sich mal anzeigen zu lassen, was man überhaupt so an Schaden macht.

King´s Damage Meter ist ein Addon, was als Programm nebenbei läuft. 
Es ist nicht, wie z.B. bei WoW, ein Programm, was im Spiel läuft.
Jedoch ist es KOMPLETT Viren- und Trojanerfrei, verbindet sich NICHT mit dem Internet und sendet somit
KEINE Daten zu einem Otto-Normal-Hackunternehmen.

Das Programm arbeitet mit der Chatlog-Datei und wertet diese aus, um verschiedene Informationen zu erhalten.


*Diese Dinge kann KDM:
*
Es zeigt euch den insgesamten Schaden an, den man seit dem Start des Programms gemacht hat
Es zeigt euch ebenfalls den Schaden von Gruppenmitglieder, die sich in der Chatlog-Reichweite aufhalten, an
Es zeigt euch den Schaden als Zahl an und wenn man sich in der Gruppe aufhällt gibt es auch eine prozentuale Aufteilung
Es zeigt euch DPS Werte an
Es zeigt euch an, wie viel EP, AP und Kinah man seit dem Programmstart eingesammelt oder bekommen hat
Es zeigt euch an, wer eure Gruppe verlassen und gejoint hat
Es zeigt euch an, welche Skills man wie oft benutzt hat und wie viel Schaden diese gemacht haben
Es zeigt euch den "BIGGEST HIT" an
Man kann per Copy & Paste ein Macro kopieren, welches man InGame benutzen kann, um im Chat die Auswertung anzeigen zu lassen
Es sieht richtig geil aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also wie man sieht kann das Addon einiges mehr als "nur" den Damage anzeigen zu lassen.
Ich empfehle es jedem, der schon in WoW nicht ohne recount o.ä. ausgekommen ist.

Das Addon wird unteranderem von Curse, der wohl bekanntesten WoW-Addon-Seite, angeboten:
http://aion.curse.co...mage-meter.aspx

Also hier nochmal ein RIESEN LOB, an den Entwickler. Richtig richtig gutes Programm gebastelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Trixi3 (28. September 2010)

Paradiso schrieb:


> Es wird sogar von der seriösen seite Curse zum Download angeboten:





Das ist ja wohl der größte Witz des Jahres.
Damals als ich noch World of HartzIVcraft gespielt habe habe ich mit einem Neuen System 3 Addons von der Seite geladen und bekam dann eine Accountsperre von Blizz wegen verdacht auf einen Trojaner...womit sie auch Recht hatten.

Und zum Addon selbst, es ist genau die gleiche Scheiße wie im oben genannten Spiel.
Es wird nicht zur Auswertung benutzt sondern nurnoch dafür Missbraucht Leute zu flamen oder MindestDPS in Spielen einzuführen.
Kommt mir echt die Kotze hoch wenn ich nur zurückdenke an die ganzen Mindestens 3k DPS Pissa...
Durch solchen dreck drehen die ganzen Spinner doch nur am Rad und machen ein Spiel nach dem anderen in den Arsch.


----------



## Kaldreth (28. September 2010)

Hm ich habe davon im offiziellen Forum gelesen und dort wird heftigst darüber diskutiert ob es legal ist dieses Tool zu benutzen, da es in den Spielclient eingreift. Meiner Meinung nach liest das tool nur den chatlog aus und ist in meinen Augen absolut harmlos aber es gibt auch Leute die anderer Meinung sind. 

Da es allerdings noch keine offizielle Genehmigung seitens Lis gibt (oder wurde die jetzt gegeben?) lasse ich vorerst die Finger davon!

So nochmal etwas gesucht im offiziellen Forum und das hat Lis (German CC) dazu gesagt



> ...Generell greift KDM in unseren Client ein, ist also entsprechend nicht erlaubt. Im Moment verfolgt die GSU aber eher Cheater als DamageMeter Benutzer, dennoch kann nie ausgeschlossen werden das die GSU irgendwann nicht begeistert ist.
> 
> LG
> Lis



Forenquelle wo leider auch nur ein User wohl eine PN von Lis zitiert ich suche aber noch weiter 
http://forums.eu.aiononline.com/eu/showthread.php?t=8790&highlight=damage+meter&page=2


----------



## Trixi3 (28. September 2010)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Hm ich habe davon im offiziellen Forum gelesen und dort wird heftigst darüber diskutiert ob es legal ist dieses Tool zu benutzen, da es in den Spielclient eingreift. Meiner Meinung nach liest das tool nur den chatlog aus und ist in meinen Augen absolut harmlos aber es gibt auch Leute die anderer Meinung sind.
> 
> Da es allerdings noch keine offizielle Genehmigung seitens Lis gibt (oder wurde die jetzt gegeben?) lasse ich vorerst die Finger davon!
> 
> ...





Nachdem Satz hat den Scheiß eh bald jeder drauf und ab dann wirds auch nichtmehr wegzumachen sein, glaub kaum das NCSoft Ihre ganzen Kunden kickt.


----------



## Kaldreth (28. September 2010)

Trixi3 schrieb:


> Nachdem Satz hat den Scheiß eh bald jeder drauf und ab dann wirds auch nichtmehr wegzumachen sein, glaub kaum das NCSoft Ihre ganzen Kunden kickt.



Naja stimmt schon aber ich geh das Risiko doch nicht ein, zumal es mir einfach keinen Nutzen bringt! Hier ein weiterer Thread aber wohl ohne offizielle Stellungnahme http://forums.eu.aiononline.com/eu/showthread.php?t=5344&highlight=damage+meter


----------



## xontroulis (28. September 2010)

Also wenn ich von meiner WoW Erfahrung ausgehe, kann ich nur sagen das recount fuer mich immer ein nettes Addon war das mich im Spiel begleitet hat. Ich habe nie nach der DPS von Leuten gefragt, wenn ich Gruppen fuer RAis gebildet habe, da ich von meinem enhancer wusste, dass die je Boss immer unterschiedlich ausfallen kann. Auch ist DPS nicht alles, sondern man muss auch beachten welchen support jede Klasse bringt.
Naja, lassen wir mal wow beiseite, denn dieses Spiel wird ja immer mehr nur noch auf den Faktor damge und healoutput reduziert, da der support von fast jeder Kalsse gebracht werden kann, siehe zb einen AP buff, Hero Manareg buffs usw wodurch jede Klasse einfach zu ersetzen ist wenn bespielsweise der Schaden nicht stimmt. In Aion gibt es noch ganz andere Faktoren. Sorc koennen nicht nur Schaden machen sondern sind fuer den meisten CC verantwortlich der ueberall gebraucht wird. Kantoren bringen geile Buffs machen Schaden und helfen auch mit dem heal aus wenn er gebraucht wird, welches oft der Fall ist. Man sieht also an den 2 Beispielen, dass man in Aion die Leute nicht einfach auf ihre DPS bei der Gruppenzusammenstellung reduzieren kann. Man braucht einfach bestimmte Klassen die bestimmte Aufgaben erfuellen, egal wie ihr Schaden aussieht. 
Moechte nun jemand eine sehr starke Gruppe zusammenstellen, braucht er dafuer eigentlich nicht das Addon und die DPS, sondern kann einfach sagen derjenige der der Gruppe beitreten moechte soll zB. mal eben sein equip posten. Man kann also auch jetzt schon, ohne dieses Addon Spieler nur oberflaechlich betrachten, ohne auf ihre Spielleistungen eingehen zu muessen.
Meine persoenliche Meinung zu dem Addon ist, dass es eigentlich einen zusaetlichen Funfaktor bietet. Man kann schauen, wie sich die DPS durch neue items veraendert, kann in Instanzen sehen ob man im Schaden insgesamt gut dabei ist und spornt einen an noch mehr zu geben wenn man mal hinterherhaengen sollte.
Auch bietet dieses Addon ja neben einer reinen Schadensanzeige noch andere interessante features. Fuer mich ein willkommenes Addon.


----------



## Trixi3 (28. September 2010)

Paradiso schrieb:


> War ja wieder klar. Du weiß ganz genau was ich damit meine.



Ja und nun?
Ich rede so wie es mir passt und trage wenn es Dir nicht passt gern die Konsequenz.
Mach mich nicht blöde an wenn Du nicht mit meiner Schreibweise klar kommst.



EDIT
Und ich würde Deine Sätze noch 5 mal umändern...


----------



## Snek2009 (28. September 2010)

schwanzmeter is scheisse war immer scheisse und wird scheisse bleiben BIS DIE HÖLLE ZUFRIERT !


----------



## Paradiso (28. September 2010)

xontroulis schrieb:


> Also wenn ich von meiner WoW Erfahrung ausgehe, kann ich nur sagen das recount fuer mich immer ein nettes Addon war das mich im Spiel begleitet hat. Ich habe nie nach der DPS von Leuten gefragt, wenn ich Gruppen fuer RAis gebildet habe, da ich von meinem enhancer wusste, dass die je Boss immer unterschiedlich ausfallen kann. Auch ist DPS nicht alles, sondern man muss auch beachten welchen support jede Klasse bringt.
> Naja, lassen wir mal wow beiseite, denn dieses Spiel wird ja immer mehr nur noch auf den Faktor damge und healoutput reduziert, da der support von fast jeder Kalsse gebracht werden kann, siehe zb einen AP buff, Hero Manareg buffs usw wodurch jede Klasse einfach zu ersetzen ist wenn bespielsweise der Schaden nicht stimmt. In Aion gibt es noch ganz andere Faktoren. Sorc koennen nicht nur Schaden machen sondern sind fuer den meisten CC verantwortlich der ueberall gebraucht wird. Kantoren bringen geile Buffs machen Schaden und helfen auch mit dem heal aus wenn er gebraucht wird, welches oft der Fall ist. Man sieht also an den 2 Beispielen, dass man in Aion die Leute nicht einfach auf ihre DPS bei der Gruppenzusammenstellung reduzieren kann. Man braucht einfach bestimmte Klassen die bestimmte Aufgaben erfuellen, egal wie ihr Schaden aussieht.
> Moechte nun jemand eine sehr starke Gruppe zusammenstellen, braucht er dafuer eigentlich nicht das Addon und die DPS, sondern kann einfach sagen derjenige der der Gruppe beitreten moechte soll zB. mal eben sein equip posten. Man kann also auch jetzt schon, ohne dieses Addon Spieler nur oberflaechlich betrachten, ohne auf ihre Spielleistungen eingehen zu muessen.
> Meine persoenliche Meinung zu dem Addon ist, dass es eigentlich einen zusaetlichen Funfaktor bietet. Man kann schauen, wie sich die DPS durch neue items veraendert, kann in Instanzen sehen ob man im Schade insgesamt gut dabei ist und spornt einne an noch mehr zu geben wenn man mal hinterherhaengen sollte.
> Auch biettet dieses Addon ja neben einer reinen Schadensanzeige ja noch andere interessante features. Fuer mich ein willkommenes Addon.



Ich sehe es GENAU so wie du.
Der klare Unterschied zwischen AION und WOW ist, dass es in Aion den berühmten Supporter gibt. 
In WOW wurde dieser mit WOTLK total aus dem Spiel entfernt, was auf das Thema "Jeder kann Alles" abzuleiten ist.

Man kann in Aion nich nach DPS gehen. Denn man braucht mehr als nur DPS in diesem Spiel.
Man braucht z.B. einen Magier zum CCen, einen Beschwörer zum disspellen, einen kantor für Buffs usw.
Wer wirklich NUR nach diesem Addon bzw. nach DPS gehen würde... der müsste Stunden nach der perfekten gruppe suchen.

Für mich ist dieses Addon, wie du schon sagtest, einfach mal ein richtig guter Vergleichsoperator.
Wie sieht mein Schaden gegenüber anderen Klassen aus, was hat sich seit dem letzten LevelUP getan und und und...
Ich finde sowas einfach prima. Wer DPS braucht, um gruppen zusammenzustellen der solle nach WoW gehen, doch in
Aion ist es schlicht unmöglich danach zu gehen.


----------



## xontroulis (28. September 2010)

Jop stimmt Paradiso. Wie gesagt, ein nettes Addon um es nebenbei zu benutzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldreth (28. September 2010)

Paradiso schrieb:


> @Kal:
> Ich habe mir jetzt einige Beiträge angeschaut und auch im Aionsource Forum was durchgelesen.
> Im Endfeffekt ist es so, dass einige CC´s sagen, dass es Sache des Spielers ist, ob man es einsetzt und andere
> sagen, dass es nach der EULA nicht erlaubt ist, aber interessieren tut es niemanden.
> ...



Ja seh ich ja genauso! Wollte auch nur erwähnen, dass es diese Einwände gibt und man das beachten sollte. Glaube auch nicht, dass deswegen jemand gebannt wird, aber dass Addon greift wohl, so wie es gelesen habe in die chat.txt oder so ein, was ein Verletzung der EULA darstellt.... natürlich kümmert sich die AION Polizei erstmal um andere wichtige Dinge aber weiß hoffentlich wird ihnen nie langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RedShirt (28. September 2010)

Wann kommt dann Aion GearScore?

SCNR  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nahemis (28. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin gegen den Gebrauch von solchen Programmen und ich hoffe, das sich dieses Addon nicht rumspricht.

Der Aion-Suche nach Gruppe-Chat liest sich sehr angenehm und so soll es bleiben. 

Keine DPS Vorschriften, keine DPS-Poser, kein geflame wegen DPS!! 

Wenn der Boss fällt ist alles gut und wenn nicht ist es auch egal und kein gehetze durch die Instanz


----------



## Boccanegra (28. September 2010)

Paradiso schrieb:


> Geht das auch in deutscher und verünftiger Aussprache?



Sind solche Wortmeldungen wirklich notwendig? Ich hatte keinerlei Probleme mit dem Verständnis des von Dir zitierten Posting; und ich unterstelle, gutmütig, wie ich nun einmal bin, dass auch Du dazu in der Lage warst. Nun muss Dir die darin vertretene Meinung nicht schmecken, Du kannst sie für völligen Unsinn halten ... aber ist es wirklich notwendig den eigenen Unwillen gegen andere Meinungen durch Argumentum ad hominem aufzufetten? Noch dazu, wenn dieses Argument von jemanden kommt, der selber in der deutschen Grammatik und Orthographie nicht ganz sattelfest zu sein scheint. Also lassen wir mal lieber die Rechtschreibflames außen vor, denn: wer will schon so sein wie Hans?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Was den Anlass an sich betrifft: ich benötige ein solches Addon nicht um zu sehen, ob jemand gut spielt oder nicht. Wäre es nur tauglich zur Analyse des eigenen Spieles, geeignet, Fähigkeiten und ihre Effizienz zu testen um sich selber zu verbessern, ja, dann sähe auch ich eine nützliche und gute Sache darin. Aber die Erfahrung in anderen MMOs hat mich gelehrt, dass es leider überwiegend dazu gebraucht (oder missbraucht) wird um anderen zu aufzuzeigen, was sie doch für jämmerliche kleine Würstchen sind, und wie überaus gut man doch selber sei .... man könnte sagen: es wird als Lineal für einen virtuellen Schwanzvergleich herangezogen. Ein solches Addon ist ein bisschen wie die Büchse der Pandora: in bester Absicht geöffnet, flattern neben ein wenig Gutem, viele üble Dinge heraus. Insofern hoffe ich, dass NCSoft solchen Addons einen Riegel vorschiebt.


----------



## Geige (28. September 2010)

Ah und das ist eine News weil,... ?

Das Tool gibts schon ewig, war selbst in der Pre-Order-Phase schon alltäglich, ich weiß nicht, warum ich mich *jetzt*
darüber aufregen müsste!*
*


----------



## Paradiso (28. September 2010)

@Boccanegra:
Öhmm... les dir nochmal mein Kommentar durch, was du sogar zitiert hast, und denk dann nochmal über deinen unnötigen Post nach.
Denn Aussprache ist wohl etwas ganz anderes als Rechtschreibung. In gewisser Weise gibt es da natürlich übereinstimmende
Ableitungsgruppen, wie z.B. die deztsche Sprache an sich, aber ich meinte einzig und allein die Aussprache.
Auf Rechtschreibung und Gramatik weise ich nur drauf hin, wenn in einem Satz schon 10 Fehler drin sind.
Doch in dem Post, den ich bemängelt habe, sind einfach ein Haufen von unnützen Kraftausdrücken und beleidigenden Wörtern zu finden,
die einfach nicht sein müssen. Man kann diese nämlich auch umschreiben oder seine Wut o.ä. nicht im schreiben, sondern bei anderen Tätigkeiten auslassen!!!

@Geige:
Les die News und dir wird auffallen, wieso dies eine News ist.
Zudem.. wenn du schon lügen willst, dann versuch es woanders.
Das "Addon" gibt es erst seit Februar 2010 und da war es auch gerade mal in der Beta-Phase.


----------



## orkman (28. September 2010)

Trixi3 schrieb:


> Das ist ja wohl der größte Witz des Jahres.
> Damals als ich noch World of HartzIVcraft gespielt habe habe ich mit einem Neuen System 3 Addons von der Seite geladen und bekam dann eine Accountsperre von Blizz wegen verdacht auf einen Trojaner...womit sie auch Recht hatten.
> 
> Und zum Addon selbst, es ist genau die gleiche Scheiße wie im oben genannten Spiel.
> ...



kann ich nur voll und ganz zustimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paradiso (28. September 2010)

Tja, wer da zustimmt kann wohl kaum mal mehr als 1 Monat Aion gespielt haben.
Außer, wenn man das Spiel dann immer noch nicht verstanden hat.


----------



## Paradiso (28. September 2010)

Gibt es hier kein Recht zur freien Meinungsäußerung?

Wer jetzt fragt, was den meine Meinung ist... siehe erste Seite.


----------



## Lari (28. September 2010)

Das Addon wird vor der nächsten Spielsession installiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bin DD, also will ich auch wissen, ob ich meinen Job gut mache. Wie werde ich besser? Wo habe ich Einbußen im Schaden? Was können andere Jäger auf meinem Level?

Auch in Legionsgruppen durchaus nützlich. Spielt jemand weit unter dem Niveau anderer DDs? Wie kann man die Gruppe insgesamt verbessern etc.
Wer es nicht mag installiert es nicht. War bei Gearscore in WoW das gleiche. Euch gehen Gruppen, die mit Gearscore aufgebaut werden, auf den Keks? Dann nimmt man sich halt eine der zig anderen Gruppen oder baut eine eigene auf.

Die Reaktionen hier sind zum Teil doch recht amüsant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boccanegra (28. September 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Das Addon wird vor der nächsten Spielsession installiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ehrlich gesagt: wenn Du Dir diese Fragen nicht ohne ein solches Addon beantworten kannst,dann wird Dir das Addon auch nicht sehr viel nutzen. Wer sich mit der Spielmechanik der eigenen Klasse ein bisschen beschäftigt, kann sich das eigentlich auch so alles beantworten.


----------



## Paradiso (28. September 2010)

Wie soll man den sehen, ob der andere Jäger/Magier/Assassine oder Gladiator besser ist?


----------



## SonneBlock (28. September 2010)

Damagemeter, bald kommt GS und dann irgendwann der Healbot für die Klickfaulen.. heal.. heal.. heal.. heal.. einfach nur klicken. Super Erweiterung, steinigt alle Bastarde die so ein Dreck Erfinden. Ich bin wohl der einzige WoW-Spieler bis auf ein neues Ui keine Addons verwendet hat -.-


----------



## Boccanegra (28. September 2010)

Paradiso schrieb:


> Wie soll man den sehen, ob der andere Jäger/Magier/Assassine oder Gladiator besser ist?


Na, ich zb. bemessen die Qualität eines Magiers vor allem anderen danach, ob er seine CC-Fähigkeiten mit Verstand einsetzt; oder ob ein Gladiator stets ein Auge auf allfällige Adds hat die den Kleriker, meine Person, in die Zange nehmen könnten, der bereit ist diese sofort vom Heiler runterzunehmen, damit der seinen Job machen kann. Oder ob ein Heiler seine Aggro-Reduce-Fähigkeiten einzusetzen weiß usw. usf. Das ist vernünftiges Spiel, und dafür braucht man kein Damage-Meter. Im Gegenteil: bei vielen Spielern schlägt sich DM auf's Hirn: vor lauter Bestreben ja nicht DPS - und damit einen Rang im DM - zu verlieren, bleiben sie am Boss kleben und dreschen munter wie blöd auf ihn ein, mag auch der Heiler daneben nahezu an den Adds verrecken. Oft leidvoll erlebt, ebenso wie Zauberer, die, bevor sie ihre Baum- oder Schlaftaste finden, lieber noch nen Bolt auf den Gegner jagen, denn CC macht ja kein Schaden. Was Wunder, dass immer weniger gute Heiler bereit sind mit Randoms loszuziehen bzw. es auch nicht notwendig haben, denn sie stehen ja schnell auf genug Friend-Listen. 


Was den eigenen Schadensoutput betrifft, die sozusagen perfekte Rotation, dazu bedarf es nichts weiter als das Lesen der Spell-Beschreibung, und eine Excel-Tabelle zum Ausrechnen und Ausprobieren in welcher Reihenfolge welche Spells das Maximum bringen. Letztlich notwendig ist DM nicht wirklich wenn man sich ein bisschen mit der Spielmechanik beschäftigt und ein wenig Rechnen kann.


----------



## Lari (28. September 2010)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Was den eigenen Schadensoutput betrifft, die sozusagen perfekte Rotation, dazu bedarf es nichts weiter als das Lesen der Spell-Beschreibung, und eine Excel-Tabelle zum Ausrechnen und Ausprobieren in welcher Reihenfolge welche Spells das Maximum bringen. Letztlich notwendig ist DM nicht wirklich wenn man sich ein bisschen mit der Spielmechanik beschäftigt und ein wenig Rechnen kann.



Kennst du den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes?
Davon ab sind Tabellen schön und gut, dennoch sind sie nur Theorie, die praktisch nicht eintritt.
Beispiel Jäger Threadsheets von WoW. Ohne Damage-Meter kannst du den threadsheet nicht validieren, da kannst du noch so viel rumrechnen. Dazu kommen die verschiedenen Spielweisen. Mach ich trotz Theorie mit einer anderen Skillung/Rotation/whatever mehr Schaden, weil mir der Spielstil einfach mehr liegt?

Ihr solltet nicht so engstirnig daran gehen. Oder jemandem, der es nutzen will erstmal fehlendes Klassenverständnis unterstellen. Und ich wette zu 100%, dass mir das Addon was nutzen wird.
Und auch mit Addon werde ich weiterhin Mobs beim Spell-Casten unterbrechen, Mobs die aus dem Sleep kommen wieder schlafen legen. Ein Addon hat nichts mit dem Nutzen von CC's oder anderem zu tun, das redet man sich nur allzugern ein, damit man etwas dagegen haben kann.


----------



## tsurugu (28. September 2010)

*-----> "Ein Addon, OH NO! Aion goes to Hell!" <------*​


----------



## hockomat (29. September 2010)

also 1. dmg meter gleich verschlechterung des spiel klimas da es nurnoch flames über zu lown dps geben wird irgendwann is so wird immer so bleiben egal welches mmo 
        2. curse is ne total sichere addon download site und wie man von blizz gespeert werden soll wegen trojanern kapier ich nich ganz zumal man über nen addon ja keinen trojaner bei blizz einspeisen kann also für mich völliger schwachsinn benutze curse schon ewig da ich auch lange wow gezockt habe 
        3. sollte man das addon über solche news nich unbedingt auch noch in aller munde bringen damit es nich wieder zur gewohnheit wird solche sachen wie suche zauber mit mindestens 10k dps für ... so wie es jetz ausieht ist es in aion wunderbar skill zählt movement cc controlle nich das penis meter


----------



## leckaeis (29. September 2010)

Ich weiss nicht, ob es die Addons an sich sind, die die Aion-Community verblöden lassen oder ob es lediglich an der Tatsache liegt, das man sie benutzen KÖNNTE.

Mal im Ernst, wenn ihr es scheiße findet, dann besorgt es euch nicht. Wenn ihr meint, damit irgendwas anfangen zu können - bitte. Ist eure Sache. Keine Ahnung warum da wieder so ein Hype draus gemacht wird.
Ich meine, WoW hat auch erst mit Generation Lich King angefangen, in solch einen DPS-Wahn zu verfallen. 
Und dazu gehören nicht nur die Addons, sondern einfach nur die Tatsache, das die Encounter nicht mehr viel ausser DPS brauchen. 
Sowas hat man in Aion entweder gar nicht, da es keine nennenswerten Raids gibt oder, und das kann ich nur aus Hörensagen berichten, man hat sowas wie den Abyss Splitter, wo man einfach reingeht und 'fett loled' beim wipen. 


Wenn sich die Menschen über Armut, Kriege und Krankheiten solche Gedanken machen würden, wie über irgendwelche beknackten AddOns für ein MMO, wäre die Welt tatsächlich mal ansehnlich. Aber naja ~


----------



## Paradiso (29. September 2010)

Also.. ich war gestern mit meinem 38er Jäger in einem Raid für den Boss in KHQ ... "Hauptmann sowieso" ...

Wenn man sich diesen Encounter anschaut, dann kann man auf DPS pfeifen! Ganz klar!
Denn wir haben zwar 10 Minuten für Ihn gebraucht und mit mehr DPS wäre es wohl schneller gegangen...
ABER:

1. Wieso mehr DPS? Es gibt keinen Enrage ... nur einen Tank - zu - Blöd - Enrage (*hust* Mitte, Zornexplosion *hust*)
2. Bei solchen Bossen zähl 100% mehr als nur DPS nämlich die Zuverlässigkeit auf Spieler und totales Gruppenspiel.
Denn jeder Spieler kann rezzen in Aion und das ist auch gut so. Die Bosse haben nämlich schon ganz lustige Skills die einen
auch einfach Onehitten können, wenn man Pech hat. Da müssen dann alle springen und diese Spieler auch schnellstens rezzen.
Dann kommt hinzu, dass z.B. Kantoren DMG und HEILUNG machen... da kann man NIE oben in der DPS sein.. nur in der Beliebtheitsskala.
Außerdem müssen man verlass auf die CC der Mages und die disspells der Beschwörer haben.
Galdiatoren sollten den Tank im Fokus haben und wenn er stirbt sofort versuchen dén Boss zu spotten.
usw.

Man kann Aion - Damagemeter GARNICHT mit WotlK - Damagemeter vergleichen.
Denn das ganz klare Problem an Wotlk ist, dass die Spieler während des levelns bis hin zu 80
NIE CC oder Movement einsetzen müssen... denn EINFACH ALLES an den Instanzen ist easy.
Okay vieleicht mal hier oder da EINEN Wipe in einer Instanz, aber das ist noch zu verkraften... meistens...
Dann mit 80... wird auch kein CC eingesetzt... die Heiler sind für das disspellen da (meistens) und die Tanks für Aggro.
Was sollen die DD´s nun noch machen, um Ihr können zu zeigen?
GENAU DPS posten, damit Sie sich toll fühlen.

In Aion ist das ganz anders. Schon in der ersten Instanz, beim Elitegebiet oder auch beim leveln ist man auf CC
und Gruppenspiel angewiesen. JEDER der nur ein Hauch von CC-, Tank- oder Heal-Möglichkeiten hat muss Sie einsetzen.
(Also Kantoren mit heilen wenns knapp wird, Jäger mal einen Sleep-Shot machen wenn mehr gepullt ist oder ne Falle legen usw.)
Denn wenn man sie nicht einsetzt, dann kommt es ziemlich ziemlich schnell zu einem Wipe .. und Wipes sind schon im
Low-Level-Bereich von Aion nicht billig. 
Man kann nicht nur auf die Rota achten, die es in Aion auch nicht wirklich gibt vor dem High-Level.

Es liegt ganz klar in der Natur von MMO-Spielern, dass Sie sich irgendwie beweisen oder vergleichen müssen.
Wenn man in WOTLK hohe DPS hat ist das das Beweismittel für die DD´s, wenn man gut tankt ist das das Beweismittel
für Tanks und wenn man oben im Healmeter ist, dann is das das Beweismittel für Heiler das sie gut sind.
Doch wer schaut im recount denn auf ... Interrupt, Disspell und Movementfails? Niemand! Höchsten die guten Gilden, die 
noch versuchen WoW so zu spielen, dass es neben DPS auch auf was anders ankommt. Doch diese sind selten.

Wenn man sich in Aion beweisen will, dann damit das man gezielt CC´s einsetzt wenn sie von nöten sind, obwohl man eig.
garnicht dazu eingeteilt ist (Sleep-Shot, Äthergefängnis etc.), wenn der Tank stirbt sofort tanken übernehmen (Galdiator) oder
auch beim heilen helfen (Kantor oder Heiltränke nehmen).

Das fehlt in WoW ganz klar... der Supportgedanke. Dieser wurde mit der angleichnung der Klassen in Wotlk total entfernt. 

*Edit:
Es läuft echt immer darauf hinaus das man mit WoW vergleicht..  schrecklich, SRY!


----------



## Kaldreth (29. September 2010)

Ich glaube nicht, dass sich das tool durchsetzen wird! Ich hoffe es auch, denn in WoW war es so (keine Ahnung ob immernoch spiele es schon sehr lange nicht mehr), dass wenn man als DD auf ein Gruppen Gesuch geantwortet hat, man sofort gefragt wurde "wie viel dps"? Und nicht sleten wurde man abgelehnt obwohl man für die angestrebte hero ini mehr als genug dps gefahren hat. 

Meine Freundin und ich haben es dann irgendwann gelassen uns Gruppen zu suchen und ich hab mich wieder auf Tank geskillt und ausgerüstet und da sie Heiler war hatten wir dann schon mal das Grundgerüst der Gruppe und haben sie dann einfach selber gebildet und haben sogar explezit nach nicht so gut ausgerüstet Spielern und Neuligen für eine Instanz gesucht. Denn wenn man etwas später dran war mit seinem char und erst spät 80 war und man versuchte die ersten hero inis anzugehen als DD war es sehr schwer random Gruppen zu finden aufgrund des noch nicht vorhandenen DPS!

Aber in Aion werden nicht viele dieses Tool haben und daher kann man erst gar nicht auf die Frage antworten wie viel dps man macht. Ich mag solche tools wenn es darum geht seinen eigenen char zu optimieren! Ich bin ein Fan von Theorycrafting und versuche auch viele verschiedenen Dinge aus! Sei es verschiedene Steinchen, verzauberungen, skillungen, skills, rotationen etc.pp. und für sowas ist so ein tool natürlich sehr interessant!


----------



## Deadwool (29. September 2010)

> King´s Damage Meter ist ein Addon, was als Programm nebenbei läuft.



Bann inc .... 
Das verstösst klar gegen die Nutzungsbedingungen, egal was das Programm macht. Sowas werde ich mir auf keinen Fall installieren. 

zu meiner Meinung über Addons: Entweder die Schnittstelle wird freigegeben und jeder verwendet Addons, oder eben nicht. Ich bin bisher ganz gut ohne zurechtgekommen, obwohl ich das eine oder andere Tool aus WoW schon vermisse.


----------



## Lari (29. September 2010)

Paradiso schrieb:


> Doch wer schaut im recount denn auf ... Interrupt, Disspell und Movementfails? Niemand! Höchsten die guten Gilden, die
> noch versuchen WoW so zu spielen, dass es neben DPS auch auf was anders ankommt. Doch diese sind selten.



Ich zum Beispiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich war Raidleiter einer Gilde in WotLK, allerdings nur 10er. Raiden im Freundeskreis quasi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir geht es beim DamageMeter in Aion wie gesagt nicht um ePeen-Vergleiche, sondern das verbessern der eigenen Rolle. Ich bin nunmal DD, also will ich den Job auch gut machen. Und neben CC sowie Dispell gehört auch der Schaden dazu.
Beim CC seh ich, wenn ich den Job gut mache: Der Mob bleibt unter Kontrolle. Beim dispellen seh ich, wenn ich den Job gut mache: Kritische Debuffs/Buffs können sich nicht entfalten. Aber wie seh ich, dass der Schaden gut ist?

Wie mein Vorposter sagt bietet Aion nicht die Grundlage für ePeen-Vergleiche. Dafür gibt es zu wenige Klassen, die ihren Fokus auf Schaden haben. Lasst den Leuten, die ein DamageMeter zu Rate ziehen, doch ihre Freude daran. Mir macht es Spaß das Maximum aus meinem Charakter rauszuholen, als Kontrolleinheit nehm ich meinen Schaden. Und ich bin mir bewusst, dass Schaden nichts nützt, wenn der Tank oder Heiler umkippt, weil CC oder Dispell gefehlt hat.

@ Deadwool:
Makro-Tasten der G15 verbieten? Läuft als Programm nebenbei.
Teamspeak verbieten? Bringt einen ingame Vorteil, da man schneller miteinander kommunizieren kann bzw. überhaupt. Denn wer tippt im Bosskampf Anweisungen in den Chat?

Dieses Tool dient lediglich der Auswertung. Es hebelt keine Spielmechaniken aus oder hat andere Effekte, die das Spiel erleichtern. Bis zu einem offiziellen ja oder nein wird da glaube ich niemand gebannt.


----------



## Squizzel (29. September 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> @ Deadwool:
> Makro-Tasten der G15 verbieten? Läuft als Programm nebenbei.



In Aion gab es ganz zu Anfang sogar schon Bans wegen sowas. Ob es nun von Logitech war weiß ich nicht. Es wurden Leute gebannt in denen sich Aktionen bis auf die ms genau wiederholten. Dazu gehören auch Makros oder simples Dauerfeuer. Ich bin im laufe der Zeit auf Nummer sicher gegangen und speichere "Makros" hardwareseitig auf einen SRAM. In Assembler rumspielen ist aber bestimmt nicht Jederrmanns Sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Topic: Ja schick. Habe DMG-Meter immer gerne benutzt um meine Spielweise zu verbessern. Die Furcht davor kann ich ehrlich gesagt nicht verstehen. Mit Spielern, die einem wegen zu wenig Schaden rauskanten will ich auch nicht spielen.


----------



## Paradiso (29. September 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Ich zum Beispiel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja wie gesagt... nur gute Gilde schauen dadrauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Teamspeak verbieten? Bringt einen ingame Vorteil, da man schneller miteinander kommunizieren kann bzw. überhaupt. Denn wer tippt im Bosskampf Anweisungen in den Chat?


Cooles Beispiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paradiso (29. September 2010)

> Hallo,
> 
> das KDM nimmt Veränderungen an unserem Client vor ( auch das Hinzufügen von Dateien ist eine Veränderung ), was ich mal generell als "problematisch" beschreiben möchte. Die GSU zielt im Moment nicht auf Veränderungen wie diese, daher kann es sein, dass man dieses Tool noch sehr lange gefahrlos nutzen kann, aber einen Freischein kann ich euch hier nicht geben.
> 
> ...



OFFIZIELLE FREIGABE zur Nutzung von KDM, auf EIGENE GEFAHR.
Da es derzeit keine Geafhr gibt, also total Gefahrlos!


----------



## nirvanager1 (29. September 2010)

Paradiso schrieb:


> OFFIZIELLE FREIGABE zur Nutzung von KDM, auf EIGENE GEFAHR.
> Da es derzeit keine Geafhr gibt, also total Gefahrlos!



*"...aber einen Freischein kann ich euch nicht geben." - Zitat Ende*


----------



## Paradiso (29. September 2010)

> EIGENE GEFAHR.


----------



## Kaldreth (29. September 2010)

Paradiso schrieb:


> OFFIZIELLE FREIGABE zur Nutzung von KDM, auf EIGENE GEFAHR.
> Da es derzeit keine Geafhr gibt, also total Gefahrlos!



Also beim Besten Willen eine "Offizielle Freigabe" kann ich in der Aussagen von Lis nicht entdecken! 

Er sagt lediglich, dass im Moment keiner darauf achtet es aber nicht erlaubt ist, aber wenn sie es sich anders überlegen man einen Ban kassieren könnte!

Das ist wie online Poker! Es ist verboten wird aber nicht verfolgt! Wenn aber morgen die Polizei vor der Tür stehen würde könnte ich dagegen auch nichts sagen!


----------



## Deadwool (29. September 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> @ Deadwool:
> Makro-Tasten der G15 verbieten? Läuft als Programm nebenbei.
> Teamspeak verbieten? Bringt einen ingame Vorteil, da man schneller miteinander kommunizieren kann bzw. überhaupt. Denn wer tippt im Bosskampf Anweisungen in den Chat?
> 
> Dieses Tool dient lediglich der Auswertung. Es hebelt keine Spielmechaniken aus oder hat andere Effekte, die das Spiel erleichtern. Bis zu einem offiziellen ja oder nein wird da *glaube ich* niemand gebannt.


Wie bereits gesagt wurde, es sind tatsächlich Leute gebannt worden die G15 Makros verwendet haben um Spielabläufe zu automatisieren. Das hat der damalige Community Manager Amboss bestätigt. Wo die Grenze ist, die NCSoft als Cheat ansieht ist alleine in deren Ermessen. Fakt ist dass diese Programme gegen die Nutzungsbedinungen verstossen. Und da mir mein Account lieb ist, werde ich mich nicht darauf verlassen was ich oder andere "glauben".


----------



## Lari (29. September 2010)

Ich denke so schwer sollte es nicht sein, das Addon anzupassen, so dass es nicht mehr gegen die Nutzungsbedingungen verstößt.
Als absoluter Laie, was Programmierung angeht, müsste es doch zum Beispiel möglich sein, eine Echtzeitkopie des Chatlogs erstellen zu lassen in einem gesonderten Ordner, auf den das Programm dann zugreift. Und in der Datei darf das Programm ja rumwurschteln wie es will.

Jedenfalls denke ich nicht, dass die Spielüberwachung anfangen wird Leute zu bannen, weil sie ihren Schaden auswerten. Automatisierte Abläufe mittels der G15 sind da ja schon ein ganz anderes Kaliber.


----------



## Anansie (29. September 2010)

Mal Verstoss gegen die Nutzungsbedingunge hin oder her.
Für mich persönlich ist es eines der wichtigsten Tools um den Fortschritt meines Charakter zu erarbeiten. Aion hat mehr bunte Knöpfe als einem lieb ist, manche machen dies, andere jenes. Aber nur mit externer Unterstützung kann man selbst daran feilen und es erarbeiten und damit sich zunutze machen.


----------



## La Saint (8. Oktober 2010)

"Ich bin die Kraft, die stets das Gute will und stets das Böse schafft", um mal Goethe invers zu zitieren. 

Das Dilemma der Gutwilligen ist, dass jede Handlung sowohl positive als auch negative Wirkungen hat. Eine alte Erkenntnis, die schön im Film "28 Days Later" dargestellt wird. Dort befreien fanatische Umweltschützer und Tierfreunde mit Viren verseuchte Affen aus einem Labor und bringen damit die gesamte Menschheit um. 

Und jetzt haben wir hier den von mir wegen seinem Engagement sehr geschätzten Paradiso, ein wahrer Freund von Aion und Kämpfer für das Spiel, der ebenfalls guten Willens ist und trotzdem einen der dicksten Sargnägel in die Bretter haut, indem er die Info von einem Damagemeter verbreitet. Wenn das nicht Paradox ist.

Wobei das Wissen, dass man aus dem Chat-Logfile bequem ein DemageMeter machen kann, uralt ist. Das wußten alle interessierten Leute schon vor einem Jahr. Ich selber traue mir zu innerhalb von 3 Tagen einen lauffähigen Prototypen ohne Grafik zu programmieren. Mit Eyecandy noch eine Woche drauf. Wir haben aber alle drauf verzichtet, sowohl es zu tun als auch die Information zu verbreiten, weil keiner eine Community wollte, deren wichtigste Kommunikationsform der Schwanzvergleich ist.

Eines sei gesagt, das erste Mal bei dem jemand meinen Jäger beim Gruppeninvite nach dem Damage fragt, werde ich eine Stoffpuppe basteln, sie Paradiso nennen und um Mitternacht lange, spitze Nadeln hineinstechen.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## RedShirt (8. Oktober 2010)

La schrieb:


> Eines sei gesagt, das erste Mal bei dem jemand meinen Jäger beim Gruppeninvite nach dem Damage fragt, werde ich eine Stoffpuppe basteln, sie Paradiso nennen und um Mitternacht lange, spitze Nadeln hineinstechen.



Laß uns Buff-Forumsleute davon wissen - ich mache ein Wettbüro auf, wie lange es dauert


----------



## Paradiso (8. Oktober 2010)

La schrieb:


> "Ich bin die Kraft, die stets das Gute will und stets das Böse schafft", um mal Goethe invers zu zitieren.
> 
> Das Dilemma der Gutwilligen ist, dass jede Handlung sowohl positive als auch negative Wirkungen hat. Eine alte Erkenntnis, die schön im Film "28 Days Later" dargestellt wird. Dort befreien fanatische Umweltschützer und Tierfreunde mit Viren verseuchte Affen aus einem Labor und bringen damit die gesamte Menschheit um.
> 
> ...



Ich bin dabei


----------



## OldboyX (8. Oktober 2010)

Diese Ängste vor Addons sind völlig unbegründet. 

WoW hat neben Dmg-Meter auch noch das (viel schlimmere) GearScore und trotzdem erfreut sich das Spiel nach wie vor sogar zunehmender Beliebtheit.



			
				La schrieb:
			
		

> Und jetzt haben wir hier den von mir wegen seinem Engagement sehr geschätzten Paradiso, ein wahrer Freund von Aion und Kämpfer für das Spiel, der ebenfalls guten Willens ist und trotzdem einen der dicksten Sargnägel in die Bretter haut, indem er die Info von einem Damagemeter verbreitet. Wenn das nicht Paradox ist.



Das ist doch Schmarrn und sinnlose Panikmache. Damagemeter war nie und wird nie der Sargnagel für irgend ein Spiel sein. Es mag vielleicht Einzelnen nicht passen, wenn eine Art "Wettkampf", "Analysetool" oder "objektive Autorität" in ein MMO einzieht, das eben auch mal auf brutale Art und Weise offenlegen *kann*, ob jemand AFK ist oder sinnfreie Rotationen spielt usw. Für ein Spiel als ganzes bedeutet es jedoch in keinem Fall den Untergang. Sollte ein MMO wirklich untergehen hat das definitiv ganz andere Gründe als irgend ein lächerliches Statistik-Addon.

MMOs sind nach wie vor Spiele in denen jeder sich mit solchen Leuten umgeben kann die ihm auch zusagen (und tolerant genug für andere Spielertypen sein sollte) und ich hatte in WoW noch nie ein Problem mit GearScore oder Dmg irgendwas oder sonstigem Schwanz-o-Meter (genauso wenig wie in irgend einem anderen Spiel), weil ich mich darauf nur so sehr einlasse, wie es mir eben Spaß macht. Wer sich von so etwas völlig optionalem bedroht fühlt der hat ein Problem mit sich selbst und ich möchte gar nicht erst wissen, wovon er sich dann im echten Leben nicht ständig bedroht fühlt (wohl alles was nicht den eigenen Vorstellungen entspricht...).

Das soll nicht heißen, dass man so etwas gut finden muss, aber vom eigenen Geschmack in Bezug auf ein solch kleines Detail gleich auf den Untergang des Spiels zu schließen zeugt von einer dermaßen dreisten Selbstüberschätzung und Sich-Wichtig-Nehmerei, dass man nur noch den Kopf schütteln kann. Genauso wie bei den ganzen Ex-WoWlern die seit TBC das Spiel verteufeln, den "casual Mist" anprangern und ständig prophezeihen, dass WoW vor dem Abgrund steht obwohl ihnen von Quartal zu Quartal das Gegenteil durch harte Fakten belegt wird (aber diese Fakten kann man ja dann bequemerweise über die obstrusesten Verschwörungstheorien diskreditieren).


----------



## La Saint (11. Oktober 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Das soll nicht heißen, dass man so etwas gut finden muss, aber vom eigenen Geschmack in Bezug auf ein solch kleines Detail gleich auf den Untergang des Spiels zu schließen zeugt von einer dermaßen dreisten Selbstüberschätzung und Sich-Wichtig-Nehmerei, dass man nur noch den Kopf schütteln kann.


Tools wie DamageMeter und Gearscore sind keine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks, sondern sie sind in ihrer Wirkung objektiv beurteilbar. Netterweise gibt es ja in Form von WoW einen Testkandidaten, bei dem man sehr schön verfolgen konnte, was sie in einem Spiel anrichten. 

Nicht nur, das sie das Klima in der Community vergiften, sie sind sogar in der Lage, einzelne Spieler vom Spielinhalt auszuschließen. Ich erinnere nur an das bekannte WoW-Dilemma: man wird nicht in Inis mitgenommen weil die Ausrüstung zu schlecht ist, man bekommt keine bessere Ausrüstung weil man nicht in Inis mitgenommen wird. Es gibt Leute, die bekommen durch solche Mechanismen den Endcontent von WoW niemals zu sehen.

Jetzt noch die Antwort auf die beiden üblichen dummen Argumente an dieser Stelle. 

Argument 1: Dann such dir doch eine Gilde, mit der du raiden kannst. Falsch: Zumindest in WoW haben die großen Raidgilden Mindestanforderungen bezüglich Equipment. Die nehmen nicht jeden. Und eine Feld- Wald- und Wiesengilde, die jeden nimmt, kommt nicht an den Endcontent.

Argument 2: Wenn du diesen Tools nicht benutzen willst, dann lass es doch einfach. Keiner zwingt dich dazu. Falsch: Wenn diese Tools existieren, dann kann man ihnen nicht mehr entkommen. DamageMeter und GearScore sind nicht dazu da, wie die Pro-Fraktion ja immer so gern behauptet, um sich selber zu beurteilen, sie existieren um andere zu beurteilen.

Und ganz zum Schluß noch einen Denkanstoss. In Aion kann man sich ingame genauso wie in WoW die Ausrüstung eines anderen Spielers anschauen. In Aion ist diese Funktion jedoch abschaltbar. Jetzt lauf doch mal durch die Hauptstadt und versuch mal die anderen Spieler zu checken. Du wirst feststellen, das ca. 90% der Spieler diese Funktion abgeschaltet haben. Jetzt rate mal, warum.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Harika (11. Oktober 2010)

La schrieb:


> Argument 1: Dann such dir doch eine Gilde, mit der du raiden kannst. Falsch: Zumindest in WoW haben die großen Raidgilden Mindestanforderungen bezüglich Equipment. Die nehmen nicht jeden. Und eine Feld- Wald- und Wiesengilde, die jeden nimmt, kommt nicht an den Endcontent.
> 
> Argument 2: Wenn du diesen Tools nicht benutzen willst, dann lass es doch einfach. Keiner zwingt dich dazu. Falsch: Wenn diese Tools existieren, dann kann man ihnen nicht mehr entkommen. DamageMeter und GearScore sind nicht dazu da, wie die Pro-Fraktion ja immer so gern behauptet, um sich selber zu beurteilen, sie existieren um andere zu beurteilen.
> 
> ...






zu 1. Damit sprichst du gleich den wichtigen Punkt an: Grosse Raidgilden sind nicht dazu da jemanden durch den Content zu ziehen, verzichtet jemand darauf sich auf das Spiel zu konzentrieren hat er dort auch nichts zu suchen. kA ob es in Aion PvE Raids gibt, nur glaubst du dass dort Spieler die Ihr Equip ausblenden einfach so mitgenommen würden? Wer Endgame sehen will, wird sich auch anstrengen müssen. 


zu 2. Wenn ich die Tools nicht benutzen will, benutze ich sie nicht. Ganz einfach, merkt jemand an dass meine Leistung nur 50% von normal sind, habe ich noch immer die Möglichkeit den Fehler zu suchen, selbst ohne Tools, auch wenn diese das viel einfacher machen.


----------



## Montoliou (11. Oktober 2010)

In Aion gibt es NICHTs für das man max. Damage braucht, außer PvP.
Und im PvP ist es mal total egal, wenn du nicht gerade Solo-Kämpfe suchst, wie Du equipped bist. Dort zählt eher Ideenreichtum, gute Flugfähigkeiten (es sollte einem bei schnellen Bewegungen nicht nach 2 Minuten schlecht werden. ), und ein taktisches Auge für den Kampf. Meistens kämpft man gegen mehrere Gegner und da kannst Du Equipped sein wie Du willst, wenn Du alleine 2 Tauben/Asmos (gleiches Level) gegenüber stehst ist der Kampf vorbei.

Dieses Damagetool eignet sich also maximal für denjenigen, der sich gerne darauf einen pellt, wenn sein virtuelles Ich mit der neuen Waffe 0,05% mehr Schaden macht. Und so tolerant sollten wir sein. Jeder sollte seine Vorlieben ausleben können, solange er andere nicht behelligt. ;-)

Gruß

Monti


----------



## Silentpups (11. Oktober 2010)

Ich finde ein DMg Meter gar nicht mal so schlecht, könnte damit mal echt gute meine assa besser Auswerten, für mich alleine, in Gruppen spiel finde ich ein dmg Meter auch sinn los


----------



## xerkxes (11. Oktober 2010)

Ein Damagemeter verdirbt immer die Community.


----------



## Lari (11. Oktober 2010)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Ein Damagemeter verdirbt immer die Community.



Die Elyos auf Kromede haben es auch ohne Damage-Meter geschafft 
Am Server Kromede sieht man, dass es deutlich größere Probleme gibt als Analyse Tools.


----------



## Geige (11. Oktober 2010)

Paradiso schrieb:


> @Geige:
> Les die News und dir wird auffallen, wieso dies eine News ist.
> Zudem.. wenn du schon lügen willst, dann versuch es woanders.
> Das "Addon" gibt es erst seit Februar 2010 und da war es auch gerade mal in der Beta-Phase.



Autsch, wenn man keine Ahnung hat,...
Dieses Addon gibt es vl erst seit dem Februar 2010 (was übrigens auch schon ein Weilchen her ist.), aber Tracer dieser
Art und weiße um den Dmg zu ermitteln waren seit beginn an ganz normal.
Lügen?!
I Loled


----------



## La Saint (12. Oktober 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Die Elyos auf Kromede haben es auch ohne Damage-Meter geschafft
> Am Server Kromede sieht man, dass es deutlich größere Probleme gibt als Analyse Tools.


You made my day ^^

Tatsächliche habe ich auch keine großen Sorgen bzgl. Damagemeter. Und zwar wegen einem Umstand, den ich schon weiter oben beschrieben habe: Die Leute haben in der Regel den Itemview abgeschaltet. Das sagt viel über ein gesundes Verhältnis zur Privatsphäre aus.

Außerdem kommen die meisten aktuellen Spieler in Aion von WoW - und sie sind noch hier. Das heißt für mich, sie wollen die Verhältnisse in WoW nicht mehr. Weder den Brachland-Chat, das Posen in Dalaran, die Egomanen in den Inis und die Gängelung mittels Gearscore und Damagemeter. In Aion kann jeder mit dem richtigen Level und seinem guten Ruf in eine Ini. Und so soll es auch bleiben.




Montoliou schrieb:


> In Aion gibt es NICHTs für das man max. Damage braucht, außer PvP. Und im PvP ist es mal total egal, wenn du nicht gerade Solo-Kämpfe suchst, wie Du equipped bist. Dort zählt eher Ideenreichtum, gute Flugfähigkeiten (es sollte einem bei schnellen Bewegungen nicht nach 2 Minuten schlecht werden. ), und ein taktisches Auge für den Kampf.



Vollkommen richtig. Aber es ist eine Tendenz zu beobachten. NCSoft richtet sich nach den Wünschen seiner Kunden. Vollkommen korrekt und nicht anders zu erwarten bei einem gewinnorientierten Unternehmen. Aber das birgt ein Risiko. Die vielen WoWler möchten nämlich am liebsten ein Spiel wie WoW, nur mit besserer Grafik und ohne die schlechten Seiten. Und da sie die Mehrheit darstellen, schreien sie auch am lautesten.

WoW heißt aber eine Item-Spirale ohne Ende, die ewige Karotte am Stiel. Die ersten Schritte sind von NCSoft leider schon getan worden. Die Droprate wurde drastisch erhöht. Mehr Items sind ins Spiel gekommen. Die erste Raid-Instanze light ist ins Spiel integriert worden. 

Die Gefahr, die ich bei einem WoW-alike in Schön aber sehe ist, dass die Ex-WoWler vergessen warum sie eigentlich gewechselt haben. Und das daher nach und nach auch die bösen Dinge in Aion Einzug halten. Und deswegen macht mich das Gerede über ein Damagemeter nervös. Auch wenn ich (noch) keine Gefahr sehe.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Montoliou (12. Oktober 2010)

Hallo LaSaint,

ich stimme Dir zu. Es ist genauso wie Du sagst. Die Itemspirale beginnt Fahrt aufzunehmen.
Und das in einem PvP Spiel. Das ist mir wirklich ein Rätsel. Es gibt ein Beispiel mit dem jedes PvP-Spiel sich sehr leicht eine Nische bauen könnte in der es locker UND finanziell erfolgreich existieren könnte. Das Beispiel heißt Dark Age of Camelot.
Trotz vieler Fehler, aus meiner Sicht immer noch das beste PvP-basierte Spiel aller Zeiten.
Bis.. ja bis Trials of Atlantis kam. Bis man ohne die Artefakte nicht mehr in die Frontier Zones konnte. Bis die Itemspirale sich zu drehen begann. 
Bis dahin und auch danach wieder, nachdem Mythic erkannt hatte was für ein Schwachsinn TOA war und man dann alles quasi für lau bekam, hat DAOC alle richtig gemacht.

Was genau? Sehr einfach...

1. 3 relativ gut ausbalancierte Reiche mit 15 (in Worten fünfzehn und mehr) verschiedenen Klassen. Also insgesamt 45+ Klassen.
2. Keine Levelcaperhöhungen. Dadurch keine neuen Skills. Aber ein komplexes Skillsystem mit der Möglichkeit sehr individuelle Builds der einzelnen Klassen zu bauen. (Melee-Ranger, Sniper, Hybrid z.B.)
3. absolute Caps bei den Charwerten die relativ leicht erreichbar waren. Da es aber galt mehrere Werte zu synchronisieren, war es Pflicht gecraftete Items in sein Template einzubauen, da nur diese individuell auf die eigenen Bedürfnisse abgestimmt werden konnten. Allein die Suche nach der passenden Ausrüstung war dabei schon ein Spiel für sich. Dabei kam es NICHT darauf an die besten Sachen zu haben. Sondern wie ich diese in mein Template integrieren konnte. Ganz großes Kino. Wer das mal nachvollziehen möchte kann sich mal Mora's Ausrüstungsplaner herunterladen. Ich glaube alleine für Ranger gab es tausende mögliche Builds. Und KEINS davon war DAS Beste.
4. RvR-Punktsystem. Wer gut im Kampf Realm vs. Realm war bekam dafür RP (analog zu AP) und konnte sich nur davon neue Skills kaufen. Der Individualisierung waren keine Grenzen gesetzt.

Warum machen es die neuen Spiele nicht nach dem Muster. Es ist so einfach.

Lieben Gruß

Monti


----------



## Anansie (12. Oktober 2010)

Mal ne Frage: hat das jemand unter 2.0 schon zum Laufen gebracht?


----------



## Virthu (12. Oktober 2010)

ja, habs einmal laufen lassen. schien ohne probleme zu laufen.


----------



## Mayestic (12. Oktober 2010)

ich finde es gut. 
ich will ja auch wissen warum ein z.b. gladi der das selbe equip trägt wie ich 50% mehr schaden macht. 
klar gibts da missbrauch aber das gibts überall. 

die meisten 18 jährigen wollen auch nen führerschein haben, auto fahren. 
aber autos werden oft für straftaten missbraucht also ??

schafft alle autos ab ^^



oder auch nicht.


@LaSaint und was bringt den Spielern das der ItemView gesperrt wurde ? Ein Blick ins Arsenal von Aion verrät dir trotzdem alles. Ich finde es immer wieder lustig das es Aionspieler gibt die need würfeln auf items die gute Preis im AH bringen, die sie selber angeblich dringend brauchen aber laut Arsenal schon viel besseres tragen ^^. Diese Funktion ist für dumme zum Narren zu halten und mehr auch nicht. Und ja ich schau mir meine Spieler gerne an wenn ich mit ihnen losziehn soll.


----------



## Kaldreth (13. Oktober 2010)

Montoliou schrieb:


> ich stimme Dir zu. Es ist genauso wie Du sagst. Die Itemspirale beginnt Fahrt aufzunehmen.
> Und das in einem PvP Spiel.



In meinen Augen ist AION kein PVP Spiel mehr! Ich finde es Schade, dass man in AION nicht von Beginn an PVP betreiben kann! Seit dem die Rifts quasi aus dem Spiel genommen wurde kann ich bis zum Highlevel warten bis ich endlich mal ne Taube kloppen kann! 

Manchmal wünschte ich ich könnte Spiele selbst zusammen stellen und von allen Spielen das Beste rauspicken! Die Grafik und die Waffen/Rüstungsskins von AION, die Möglichkeit von level 1 an PvP zu betreiben wie in WAR, eine Welt wie die alte WoW welt (von der Größe und Offenheit) und die Indiviualisierungsmöglichkeiten und das PvP aus DAOC.... naja mal gucken wie GW2 wird


----------



## Paradiso (13. Oktober 2010)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Manchmal wünschte ich ich könnte Spiele selbst zusammen stellen und von allen Spielen das Beste rauspicken!




Das wünsche ich mir immer, wenn ich ein MMO spiele


----------

